# Reno bottle show



## Nevadabottles (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am going to the Reno, Nevada bottle show on Friday. Are there any bottles that anyone would like me to look for?


----------



## Bottleworm (Jul 15, 2015)

Keep an eye out for Illinois bottle for me please?


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jul 15, 2015)

All Illinois or just Eureka, Illinois?


----------



## Bottleworm (Jul 15, 2015)

Both please!


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jul 15, 2015)

Ok, can I have your phone number so if I find one I can send you a picture.


----------

